# Curb Replacement Cost -Estimate



## Remstar (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey guys, So decided to switch it up here... Just mangled my first curb up today, about a 10 foot curved section of curb got trashed, going to have to go back with a hot saw to cut the rebar and dispose of it. 

Anyways this is my first year plowing and I was just wondering what I would be looking at for a estimate on the cost to replace the section, I really can't be the first to have this happen, so i was wondering what everyone else has / is experienceing cost wise.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

20/linear foot is pretty standard around here, but expect a minimum charge on a job that small


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

That curb sounds like it was trashed anyway. No way a truck would have done that much damaged if it wasn't already deteriorated.

If I were you, I would talk to the property owner/manager and see what conclusion you guys could come too. Maybe split the bill or you might get lucky and say don't worry about it.

...


----------



## Remstar (Sep 4, 2011)

Well.. It was with a skid, so I am probibly out of luck here. $200 isnt that bad I guess. At least i wont have to worry about it for the rest of the season


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

Stuff like that can be a nice addition to your work too, whether it be for hire, or to save you some $$. That can be done in spring when things are still too wet to do yard/lawn work etc for example.


----------



## Remstar (Sep 4, 2011)

Is it easy to fix them yourself?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

They really aren't that had to fix your self, we ussally plan on fixing some in the spring. I haven't ripped one up so bad the it couldn't be repaired with out removing the entire existing. Ussalt a stiff mix of latex motor does the trick, you can also use a bonding additive as well.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

beginning of the season we take a video camera around to all of our sites, and make a curb video. simply walk the lot and any curb that is busted, chipped, cracked or anything we make a video of it so we have proof that way if someone says we broke a curb we have proof we didnt or did.

i have used a skid loader before and broke some curbs, and it wasnt like i just hit it and it was broke. You had to A either be flying along and being somewhat reckless to hit that curb or it was already somewhat broken. It would take one heavy hit on that curb to break it in one shot and like i said if thats the case that to me seems like somewhat reckless and poor knowledge of plowing.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

ive taken curbs out with a loader bucket but never a plow


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

exactly, if you were using a bucket i can see it doing some damage, but a plow the hydraulics would probably just give out and angle the plow and if you hit it with a pusher id imagin the pusher would get bent up.

The only time i ever busted a curb was when I was staking snow at a parking lot and i probably plowed into that curb about 3 or 4 times before it actually broke and when it broke it didnt shatter, it more or less just poped loose from the rest of the curb (at the joints) and split in half.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I can see a bucket on a skid popping a curb.....
But if it only took one shot, I'd think something was up.....

Pre-season damage photos are key....


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for the idea of pre season videos. That will now be a part of my staking process.


----------

